# [VZW] Help. VSW GS3 -stuck in bootup after return to stock 4.0.4



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

Running CM10 - working well - small glitches., etc, I see that a newer version is now available. (going to update to 7/30 build)

Go to EZ recovery to get to CWM and do a back up of rom to Ext. SD Card.

Reboot. - Phone now boot loops showing android then the "custom unlock screen" and then bootloops . . . . .

Decided to flash back to stock - Flash back to stock using Odin. Everything goes to directions except the phone does not power down on its on after flash is completed (odin says "pass")

You are not able to use vol up, home, pwr to reboot phone. Phone stays in download mode unless battery is pulled.

Pulled battery and used 3 button method to reboot - Verizon 4LTE reboot animation comes up and that is where it stays.

It goes no further than that. (edit: flashed stock again - same result)

Nothing works after that except battery pull to turn off.

Help? ........


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

Update: Kept pulling battery and performing reboot, until it finally came to update screen and was finally able to reboot into recovery and do a wipe.

Back to stock yeah.. not. Off to root and back to CM10.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is CM10 worth it yet? I heard it hasnt actually been updated in 10 days or something. What isnt working yet?


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

I havent had any major issues, but I have to say that the hand off from 4G to 3G is anything but pretty. I had to reboot both times to get network back, but other than that, myself, I have had no issues, and I am using 7/26 CM10 Dhacker. But thats just my experience...
Bleeds


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

[sub][sup]Back running cm10 used most current 7/30 update. Used phone info to set phone to LTE / CDMA which has seemed to help the 4G to 3G change but still diconnects momentarily on occasion. Some report MMS not working, but works fine for me. I am enjoying the CM10. I screwed up the update process when trying to go from 7/26 build to 7/30 and put my phone into a bootloop, then it did not want to load into recovery going back to stock, but eventually it did and I am now back running the most current version of CM10 and currently reporting no issues other than front camera not able to do video. [/sup][/sub]


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

Does your YouTube app play movies for more than a minute? Also have you tried sending a mms to someone on a non android phone? Reason I ask is when I first installed cm10 I sent my buddy with a nexus a pic to test the mms out and it worked. But after that single message my mms didn't work

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------

